# £35 Wet & Dry Vacuum & Blower With 3 Year Warranty



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Just saw this offer in Lidl starting Thursday and thought it might be useful for others:
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_39159.htm










It has a blower function too, so could be used to blow water out of crevices when drying the car.

It comes with quite a few attachments, and you can also buy the flexible crevice attachment for £2.99 starting Thursday too (I have one of these and find it very useful):
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_39161.htm

The 3 year warranty is a huge plus. I bought a pressure washer from Lidl which started leaking after a couple years and I just took it back into the store with the receipt and they gave me a full refund there and then :thumb:

They also have offers on a few other general car items starting on Thursday too:
http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=39210

Hopefully somebody finds this useful


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks good man thanks might go for this, do you know if their led torches are any good a finding swirls etc ?


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Chris_GlanzaV98 said:


> Looks good man thanks might go for this, do you know if their led torches are any good a finding swirls etc ?


Sorry I have no idea, I just use the LED torch on my phone for swirl spotting. They are very good with returns/refund though as long as you have the original packaging and receipt, so you could give the torch a quick test on your car paint in the Lidl car park then return it for a refund if you are unhappy :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

so for those who use a wet vac is it just a matter of giving it a good soak with say autobrite fab then a scrub then hover out the liquid??


----------



## Atrox (Feb 10, 2010)

I use it to clean my cars and I found that its quite powerful but not enough to get a lot of liquid out of the seats or carpets. It's also very loud but you can't argue with that at that price. Overall I'd say it's a good buy :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks nice mate


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

For the hobbyist I think this is an excellent bit of kit in getting the interior clean properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Same vac is £49.99 in N. Ireland for some reason.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks very similar to the wickes one, and that is cracking for the price.


----------



## ciscobloke (Jun 2, 2011)

Is 1300w powerful?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do they not deliver?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

ciscobloke said:


> Is 1300w powerful?


Yeah, it's perfect, ill be having 2 of these..... :thumb:


----------



## Andy B (Feb 3, 2007)

> Yeah, it's perfect, ill be having 2 of these....


Genuinely? I only want something for personal use on my own car so dont want spend too much, would this be suitable to extract the water out of seats once you give them a good scrub?


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks OP off to lidl's this afternoon for the wet vac. Great find.


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

I picked one up today , not tested yet but can't moan at just under £35 ...


----------



## ciscobloke (Jun 2, 2011)

Picked one up but not tested it... Anyone tried theirs yet? If crap I can take back before I open it lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks alright. I'm interested, but I don't know where I'd store it.


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Just seen this thread! 

Bought one of these today and tried it out on my van seats that haven't been cleaned in it's life / 6 years 

And they came up like new tbh the water was filthy :doublesho Was really impressed for the money, and pull the water out the fabric nicely. Have never used a more expensive one before so got nothing to compare it to, but am happy with it :thumb:

Oh and btw George only has a 1200w motor iirc.


----------



## alfa_holic (Apr 9, 2012)

Great spot! Going to having a look at one tomorrow


----------



## W13sty (Jul 17, 2012)

Bought one meself today works a treat!


----------



## alfa_holic (Apr 9, 2012)

Bought mine today with the attachment. Going to give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

As mentioned, it looks pretty similar to the Wickes one which is what I use. Does the job nicely :thumb: I got these this week because the attachments that come with it aren't really small enough for doing cars with (assuming you get the same bits with the Lidl one) - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270892534033


----------



## ciscobloke (Jun 2, 2011)

Tried this today and works fab! Used it to Hoover car out first and good suction then used the blower to take off a lot of the water before final dry and was impressed with that too.. All for £35 who needs a Henry?! BARGAIN!


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope they still have these next Thursday?


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

If they don't then nip into Wickes and grab one of theirs - it's basically the same :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Managed to smash the inside of my hoover today (not the best thing in the world anyway) currently bodged up by some 3M tape. Since I've been after a blower for a while but never had the spare money this looks like a perfect opportunity, cheers OP!


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Can anyone let me know how good the blower function is on it for drying cars? Thought about getting this when I was in picking up the torque wrench set, but if the blower works well enough it'll tip me over the edge to get one.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Just went and picked mine up just before they shut, (got old before I know it going shopping for hoovers at 7:30 on a Saturday night!)

Blower seems very powerful to me, I've never used one of the pet dryers so I don't know what to compare it to. I definitely wouldn't doubt it'd struggle with getting water out of crevices, put it that way!

I actually really like this idea, perhaps even more than the actual blowers if it works just as well! I nearly always have my hoover out to do the insides anyway so giving the outside a quick blow at the same time is really handy.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Cheers mate. Looks like this has just been added to my list of things to do tomorrow. Hope there's still stock of them kicking about.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Chr1stof said:


> Cheers mate. Looks like this has just been added to my list of things to do tomorrow. Hope there's still stock of them kicking about.


Not a prob, I can't really think of any way of showing you just how powerful it is but I very much doubt you'll be disappointed considering it's about 1/3rd of the price of the air blowers and it can be used as a good hoover at the same time!

I still had the hoover extension on when I tried the blower out, pushes the air out more violently and does a great job of it.

Oh, if anyone was wondering, the blower comes out of a hole in the top rather than the one that can be seen in the pic. It's completely separate from the suction area if that makes sense!

Really pleased with my purchase, seems to be built well aswell.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolute gem of a tool for £35!

Tried to video it a little. With a flared end on it you would probably do even better on panels.

See if this works.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Definitely an absolute bargain, I used it on my interior today, I normally use a compressed air can for the vents and stuff but decided to use this.

After just pointing it in various places both my California scents shot across the car and completely flew out of the slots I have them in, as did just about everything else in the car!


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I blasted stuff about my living room with it at first. Amused myself by messing up my girlfriend's hair from across the room.

Should give more power than the vac I'm using ATM but the real reason I got it was for a bit of blasting for the bits you can just never get with a towel (and IMO it looks a bit better using this than a traditional blaster lol). The wet side of things is handy as I'd like to clean some upholstery too.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Used this today to clean my wife's car which gets abused by the kids in the back and from her picking up dogs for the boarding kennels and her dog grooming business. So the car gets in a mess from week to week and this little thing did a great job on cleaning it very impressed it managed to get the dog hairs that seemed to embed them self in the carpets out.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Picked one up today....can't add much to what's been said but a bargain for the price!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

wish i had the money for it !


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hope their are some left when i get paid will also need a fabric cleaner and more so all in all a good excuse to spend


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Do they accept Visa card at Lidl, and thank you for the reviews n Video


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Moggytom said:


> wish i had the money for it !


sell your wife


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> sell your wife


lol dont think i could ! unless anyone wants to buy a 21 week pregnant woman lol if its still on sale on sat il use my over time as ive been after a wet and dry for ages


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Moggytom said:


> lol dont think i could ! unless anyone wants to buy a 21 week pregnant woman lol if its still on sale on sat il use my over time as ive been after a wet and dry for ages


You could in a different forum. 😛


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Further to this post I have just picked up one of the Wickes machines and quickly trialled it on my own car. Initial thoughts are that it's well built for the money and certainly got enough power (rated at 1250w) to do the basic stuff. I tried it on basic hoovering duties which included pet hair removal, loose dirt and general muck (8/10) and I also tried it on blow mode to get rid of water from wing mirrors, window trims long the doors and water in the alloys and tyres (9/10). As an allrounder it seems pretty good and tremendous value for money. Mine will be used as back up to the Henry that I already have, or when I need to do specific wet work. Shame the tools aren't interchangeable (slight difference in bore size)

Oh by the way, does anyone know a reason why you couldn't use the wet filter underneath the dry filter? Just thinking that this may reduce the changeover time between wet and dry work.....


----------

